

Facebook Partners with Shadowy ‘Data Brokers’ to Farm Your Information - kavehs1
https://www.sherbit.io/facebook-partners-with-shadowy-data-brokers-to-farm-your-information/

======
MichaelCrawford
Connect with lots of FB friends who are people you've never heard of.

Claim that your favorite books are books that you would never even consider
reading. Do the same with films you would never see.

Facebook's "members" are not its customers; we are its product.

